# Any use wood stove pellets for inside the litter box?



## renaelock (Mar 19, 2010)

I just read on a rabbit site (through a trivia thing) that you can use wood stove pellets for their litter pellets. Polo is currently on Yesterdays news but looking at the prices of wood stove pellets it might be worth it to change litters - maybe. Has anyone used wood stove pellets and how do you like it? Can you chance a rabbits litter and not have adverse affects like the rabbit not using it because of the change - I'd change super slow if I did.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2010)

I think a majority of us rabbit people use some sort of wood pellet litter (wood stove when in season or "horse stall" pellet when not in season). It's super cheap and takes the stink away if you scoop out the wet litter every few days!


----------



## renaelock (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been reading up on the horse bedding pellets, the horse people wet it down and then put it on the stall floor - does that need to happen when used in the rabbits litter box? The wetting the pellets confuses me...why would you want it wet?


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2010)

I've never heard of wetting it, but that doesn't seem wise as the pellets would no longer absorb pee. Was it "Woody Pet" pellets? I think those are the most common wood pellets sold in grain/feed/tack stores. I use a local AZ company's called "Terramigo". In the winter time my favorite wood stove pellets are from Lowe's.


----------



## renaelock (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I was reading about the woody pellets. So, it's safe to say that all wood pellets (for horses or wood stove) do the same thing?


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, even "Feline Pine" (sold at walmart or pet stores) is also okay to use. If you use wood stove pellets, just be sure there are no accelerants (fuel, I think) added in there (it should say on the bag).


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 19, 2010)

I use horse stall pellets and don't wet them down. I highly recommend using them. :biggrin2:


----------



## renaelock (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome! I'll make sure it's accelerant free if I end up switching. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 19, 2010)

Use kiln dried wood pellets, don't wet them down, like it was said they won't soak up the urine. They are very economical, I get a 40lb bag at a feed store for a little over $6.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 20, 2010)

I use horse bedding. I love it I converted last month and will never go back I would drive three hours for this stuff if I had to. 

Beside being cheaper its so much cleaner and easier to scoop. 

I pay 8 bucks for a 40 pound bag and for storm I have not even really made a dent in that bag and it was bought over a month ago. 

So i would switch I have never seen the wood stove pellets per say bit I think there the same thing. I get my horse stall bedding at my local feed store. 

If you really want to find it you can.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to use Carefresh, but it was getting too expensive for 4 bunnies. I switched to horse stall bedding and will never go back. I love the stuff. It absorbs urine so well and controls odors.


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 20, 2010)

I used YNs, which I loved, but switched to wood stove pellets for the cheaper price. I actually use hardwood, not softwood, because that seems to be all my Agway carries, and it works fine. I notice a bit more smell than with YNs, but barely (and not enough that I'm going to switch back).

You shouldn't have any problem just switching over. The pellet size is a bit bigger, but your bunny shouldn't mind. I would recommend lining the bottom of the box with a papertowel or piece of newspaper - the pellets kind of turn to sawdust when they get wet and it's a lot easier to empty the box when you can just peel the newspaper or papertowel out and into the trash.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 20, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I've never heard of wetting it, but that doesn't seem wise as the pellets would no longer absorb pee.


I have a bowl of sawdust (wood pellets that have been watered down and dried) that I sprinkle on pee to soak. Then I come back later to sweep it up.
You wouldn't use the sawdust in the litterbox, as it is very messy, and dustyif they dig or kick it out.

I use Wood Stove Pellets from the hardware store, which costs $6 for a 40 lb. bag, and it lasts along time.


----------



## renaelock (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for everyones comments! I am SO switching this bunny over after he gets use to his new envrionment - I don't want too many changes too quickly. I'm really glad I asked this question and stumbled upon the topic online!!


----------

